# guy trouble.



## sazzy (Nov 27, 2006)

I've been going out with a guy for a couple of weeks, having known him as a friend for years. Today I told him about my IBS, it wasn't great telling him because he didn't know what it was and it was tricky to explain. Once he understood he went really weird, he just walked off and that was it. I know if he's that self centred that because I have IBS he can't cope, but it's not really the relationship that's worrying me. I'm worried he's going to go around telling everyone what I have which will be so embarassing.







, I hope I meet some one with IBS when i'm older so neither of us have a problem. Anyway, any ideas on how I can handle this would be nice. I really won't cope if he tells anyone.


----------



## evulienka (Jan 12, 2007)

Hey sazzy, teenage boys tend to be a little immature about certain things. Maybe he just didn´t know what to say and the only thing he could think of was to walk away. He might just need some time to think about it. You said you had known him as a friend for a long time, which means he isn´t probably a bad guy. If you´re worried that he´s going to tell everyone, you should talk to him. . Explain to him that IBS is the kind of thing you want to share only with close friends. Tell him that it would be embarassing for you if he started to go around and tell everyone.I think as your friend he will understand.I hope he will be able to handle this situation. Good luck!


----------



## karen3480 (Apr 11, 2002)

I don't usually come out and say I have IBS....I pretty much say I have a bad stomach, it gets upset all time. If i'm really comfortable with the person I might say I have IBS.....If they don't know what IBS is ask them if they saw the movie "Along Came Polly" most people I've said that to, said "oh" and the conversation ended and they got the picture.


----------



## sazzy (Nov 27, 2006)

Thanks for the replies. It's turned out ok though, he rang me this morning and told me he understood so it's ok again. I guess he just needed time. I didn't think he'd be the type of person to go around and tell people, because he's always been decent. But for a while I was a bit worried. It's all ok now thankfully.


----------



## evulienka (Jan 12, 2007)

I´m glad everything turned out to be fine. Seems like there are still cool guys out there







Good luck!


----------



## Haunted (Mar 29, 2007)

I'm happy for you sazzy Sometimes I forget how hard it must be for girls who have IBS. Most girls seem to believe that they don't poop


----------



## sazzy (Nov 27, 2006)

Thanks HauntedI think IBS hits guys and girls, especially at our age, in pretty different ways. Normal girls pretend they don't poop, I just hope I don't lol.


----------

